# Where's the best place to buy a Moose Snowplow?



## TCD (Oct 14, 2008)

Everyone,
I'm getting ready to purchase a Moose Snowplow and was wondering if anyone could give me some advise on where to buy it? I have a Suzuki King Quad and the only place locally to purchase one is a Honda dealer who was incredibly expensive when I compared it to some prices listed on the Moose webpage. I'm looking for a fair price and great customer service. Any information is appreciated.

Thanks, 
TC


----------



## HARDWARE (Apr 10, 2009)

I got my Moose plow at the Honda dealer and they gave me a good price because I bought a Honda, too. But, I also save big bucks because I installed the plow, the winch, the plow lift and the wireless remote. The installations were NOT cheap and NOT easy. Buying from a local supplier is usually good if problems arise. If they are reputable, they tend to 'work' with you . Shipping big stuff back can be an expensive pain.


----------



## TCD (Oct 14, 2008)

I already have the winch and remote.....haw bad was the plow lift and plow? Thanks.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

for most of them there pretty easy and straight foward to put on.
provide you get the correct mounting plate for your quad.

I'd be checking CL in your area for a nice used one or watch on Ebay and you might find one listed close by you also that won't cost you a bunch in shipping ETC.

good luck.

stick with Moose there the best my $.02 worth.


----------



## TCD (Oct 14, 2008)

thanks alot!!


----------



## nhgranite (Feb 26, 2009)

got mine from denniskirk.com. really easy to set up all you need are basic hand tools. moose is the best i've seen and works good on my king quad.


----------



## TCD (Oct 14, 2008)

That's exactly what I was looking for. By the way, our Quads could be twins.

TCD


----------



## TCD (Oct 14, 2008)

nhgranite,
I went to Dennis Kirk and was really impressed. Question for you. When I was looking at what I needed to install the plow I was directed to purchase a Rapid Mount Plate. So I state my situation clearly, I have a Moose Winch and wanted to install the Rapid Release Mount so do I need the "Plate"? Is there anything else you had to purchase? 
Lastly, did you go with the 50 inch or another width? Sorry for all the questions but I'm really new to this. Thanks so much.

TCD


----------



## nhgranite (Feb 26, 2009)

hey tcd sorry i haven't been on in a while. by rapid mount plate i'm assuming you mean the square plate that bolts to the bottom of the frame via four u-bolts. you will need that, the push tubes/plow frame and blade. i went with the 50 do to some tight area's i need to get in but you can run a sixty if needed. i also like the 50 because its less work for the winch witch gets a workout depending on the size of your drive etc...


----------



## h2ojohn (Apr 18, 2009)

TDC i just put a rapid release mount on my 420 rancher. Don't know what size winch you have but the mount wouldn't work with my moose 2500. I had to down size to a 1700. After all way done the mount works great.


----------



## TCD (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone. That works. I will probably goe with the 50 inch....I'm a little concerned with my winch as it's a 2500 remote but we'll see. 

Thanks again.

TCD


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

your winch will be fine.

Just watch your cable for sign's a fraying and if it starts to fray get a small length of rope and use that on the winch for winter plow lifting then change back to the cable for the summer months when you need the length for pulling your self out of Mud holes


----------



## TCD (Oct 14, 2008)

Will do...thanks for the info. Just paid a small fortune for that winch and was really concerned....thanks again.

TCD


----------

